

Write, execute, and share Python data analysis scripts within your browser - pgbovine
http://ridddlr.posterous.com/claycloud-execute-and-share-python-scripts

======
pgbovine
i think one of the coolest aspects of this prototype is that HTML/JS is now
your canvas for your Python script outputs (rather than stdout/stderr on your
terminal, for traditional scripts that you run on your desktop). that means
you can leverage Google Charts API and other visualizations

